# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η Χήνα εχει κανει 11 αυγα αλλα δεν καθεται...

## melios

Η χηνα μου είναι πρώτη της φορά που κάνει αυγά εκανε την φωλια μονη της με άχυρα που είχε εκεί κοντά γεννησε μερα παρα μερα ενα αυγο,
την πεμπτη εκανε το τελευταιο και συμπληρώθηκαν 11 στον αριθμο
το προβλημα ειναι οτι εδω και 3 μερες δεν κανει αλλο, και δεν καθεται να τα κλωσησει...
ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που εχω χηνες και εχω διαβασει οτι :
"η χηνα ξεκινα το κλώσημα αφού γεννηθεί το προτελευταίο αυγο , Πρέπει  να κλωσήσουν όχι λιγότερα από 9 αυγά και όχι περισσότερα από 11.Η χήνα κλωσάει 29 ημέρες και όταν κάνει κρύο 30"
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει γιατι δεν κάθεται στα αυγά τις, πρεπει να κανω κατι εγω,

----------


## ggamb

Θα κανει και άλλα! δες και εδώ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B1%CF%82
αν πληρείς τις προυποθέσεις!

----------


## melios

ειδα κι εκει που λες αλλα οι αποριες μου εξακολουθουν να υπαρχουν.  *""Μετα απο την γεννηση 30 περίπου αυγών θα καθήσει να τα κλωσήσει.""* γιατι εδω και 5 μερες με την σημερινη α) δεν κανει αλλα αυγα β) γιατι δεν καθεται σε αυτα αφου δεν κανει
 τελικα τι ισχυει<<"*η χηνα ξεκινα το κλώσημα αφού γεννηθεί το προτελευταίο αυγο* , *Πρέπει   να κλωσήσουν όχι λιγότερα από 9 αυγά και όχι περισσότερα από 11*>>η ειναι ακυρο αυτο και κλωσάνε παραπάνω απο 11? τα αυγα δεν χαλανε? έχουν ήδη περάσει 26-27 μέρες απο την μέρα  που εκανε  το πρώτο απο τισ 18-1 και αν κανει 30 αυγά? το _ελάχιστο 60 μερες_ _αντέχουν τόσο?_

Αν εχει ζευγάριοπως γράφεις ναι  εχει ζευγαρι και ειναι ολη την ωρα _μαζί του_ στις βολτες ,φαι, μπανιο, ηλιοθεραπεία
απο νερο εχουν 1 τεχνητή λίμνουλα (εχουν προσβαση 24 ωρες)και μια φυσικη που εχουν προσβαση μονο την ημερα.

----------


## ggamb

Δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι θα κλωσήσει! ειχα μιά χήνα που την πρώτη χρονιά έκανε 30 αυγά σταμάτησε και δεν τα κλώσησε! Την επόμενη χρονιά εκανε λιγα αυγα γυρω στα 10 τετοια εποχή περίπου ξεκίνησε να τα κλωσάει και δεν εβγαλε κανένα! Μετα απο καιρό μετά το Πάσχα θυμάμαι εκανε 30 αυγά τα κλώσησε και έβγαλε μικρά! δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ποτέ με πουλιά εκτροφής που έχουν βγεί απο μηχανή! 
Τα 11 αυγά λένε να τα βάζεις για να μπορεί το πουλί να τα διαχειριστεί καλύτερα, παντως δεν κάνει μόνο 11! Τέλος Γεννάρη με αρχές Φλεβάρη είχαμε εναν υπέροχο ανοιξιάτικο καιρό τις τελευταίες μέρες εχει ξεκινήσει ένα νέο κύμα κρύου. Αυτός είναι ένας λόγος να σταματήσει να γεννά. Τα αυγά μετά απο 7 ημέρες είναι ''σχεδόν'' ακατάληλα για επώαση! Οπως καταλαβαίνεις αναγκαστικά θα της βάλεις τα 10-15 τελευταία αυγά. αλλα αν η φωλιά της δεν γεμίσει δεν νομίζω να κάτσει να τα κλωσήσει!

Και κάτι ακόμα μήπως άφησε την φωλιά και εχει κάνει άλλη? Αν σε είδε να πάς εκεί μπορεί να την εγκατέλειψε!

----------


## melios

_Όχι_, _δεν_ άφησε την φωλιά,  χτες και προχτες που πηγα λιγο αργα στο κτήμα την ειδα να καθεται στα αυγα,δεν ξερω για ποση ωρα κάθεται την νύχτα  Άλλα την εἶδα μολις σκοτεινιαζει να καθεται (κατι σαν να τα διατιρη) μολισ ξημερώσει και ολη την ημερα δεν.....μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να τα βαλω σε κλωσσομηχανη ,εδω και 10 μερεσ δεν εχει καμια εξελιξει, αλλα απο την αλλη τα αυγα ειναι καταλληλα τωρα ε

----------

